
Zoho Creator Pricing “Strategic Blunder” & Lessons Learned - raghus
http://blogs.zoho.com/general/zoho-creator-pricing-strategic-blunder-lessons-learned/
======
thomas
we use this for work, it's a pretty solid system. The old pricing scheme was
quite poorly planned. Nice to see them working to improve it.

